
NASA to announce new discoveries about ocean worlds - upen
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/11/us/nasa-announcement-ocean-worlds-trnd/
======
hackuser
> NASA will present new discoveries about the ocean worlds in our solar system

Perhaps "in our solar system" should be added to the title. That is a much
different story than "ocean worlds" elsewhere.

